# The Damasko DS 30 - the German IPA of the watch world



## Caso

I visited Munich recently with my best friend, who is from there. This trip, we visited "modern" Munich: modern art museums, modern electric BMW via car-sharing app, modern hotel, modern restaurants, and drinking at modern German craft beer bars (we still went to several classics, don't worry!). The German IPA were interesting because they were very modern and trendy beers, but still retained a distinct "German-ness" that distinguished them from American IPA we drank to compare (most likely a result of having been brewed in accordance with the Reinheitsgebot). This interesting dichotomy - classically German but absolutely modern at the same time - is also an apt explanation for why I love the Damasko DS 30 with the green seconds hand so much. (All wrist pictures are on a 6.5" wrist).



















All Damasko watches are extremely German, of course. Even those Damasko models not proudly displaying "Made in Germany" on the dial could hardly be mistaken for anything but classically teutonic. And all Damasko watches are extremely modern, of course, with crazy technology like ice-hardened steel, anti-magnetism, anti-shock system, self-lubricating "Damasko-system" crowns, etc. The DS 30, however, reminds me of those trendy German IPAs - very German, very modern/trendy. The case size, the green of the seconds hand, the color of the submarine steel case (contrary to the majority of Damasko's offerings, it does not use the ice-hardened steel), and its price all contribute to this perception of mine. Damasko even highlights the DS 30's gender-neutrality on its website. This is a watch for the modern, global, stylish German.



















Because the DS 30 is made of submarine steel (an extremely anti-magnetic form of steel) instead of Damasko's typical ice-hardened steel, they did not need to install their anti-magnetic cage and could, therefore, craft a slimmer case for the DS 30. I find that this slim profile (the thinnest among Damasko's offerings) and 39 mm diameter (the smallest among Damasko's offerings) gives the DS 30 a more subtle appearance on the wrist. The submarine steel also gives the DS 30 a slightly darker coloration than the ice-hardened steel, somewhere between their regular and black cases, as shown in the comparison picture below borrowed from Mike Stuffler.




























Although a full 3 mm thicker and 1.5 mm wider than a Nomos Tangente, another important name in modern German horology, I find it wears similarly and does not visually appear much bigger than the Nomos or a similarly sized Junghans Max Bill (a third classic from the Germans).










The neon green seconds hand model which I chose for my DS 30 is the least "classic" color option Damasko offers (and only seems to offer on one other watch - the DC 80). It lends a stark contrast to the dial's beautifully clean and classic white markers, and is bright enough to immediately draw your attention (my wife doesn't always notice new watches but she picked up on this one right away). I'd be interested to know the percentage of DS 30 Damasko sells with the green hand as opposed to their other, more traditional, offerings. A casual image search seems to imply it's not nearly as many as the white or yellow.



















The caseback, like all Damasko watches, is sublime. I think it's the first watch I've ever bought where the first thing I did upon receiving it was flip it over to check out the caseback. The submarine steel is lovely to the touch, smooth and beautiful, and engraving in German is precise and deep.



















The strap is a thing of beauty - strong yet supple, classic yet perfectly suited to this modern watch. You can immediately smell the leather when you initially open the box, and you can tell this one will wear in perfectly. My 6.5" wrist could use one more hole for the pin, I think, although that's more likely due to how I like to wear my watches. I think it would be fine for most people. I know this watch is perfect for a nato switch (and I've seen some great examples), and Damasko will soon offer a steel bracelet, but this leather will be tough to beat!



















What else can I say about this watch?? The double coated anti-reflective crystal is fantastic. At certain angles, it's as if there is no crystal at all. It's tough to pick out in pictures (particularly without professional equipment), but it's truly a fantastic crystal which serves as the perfect window through which to view the meticulous matte dial. The inner bezel is also brushed steel, a beautiful detail that you notice under closer inspection - this is a watch that rewards those who appreciate its details.










The lume is as advertised - extremely strong and extremely durable. Every night at bedtime my daughter switches off her light and takes my wrist to check the lume on whichever watch I'm wearing (she's never happy when it's the non-lumed Nomos). She is as definitive an expert as I know on the subject, and she maintains that the DS 30 has THE BEST lume of all my watches - besting even the Seiko divers. She also claims that the "ticking" sound from the DS 30 is the best of all my watches. I know that the ice-hardened Damasko case produces a unique "tick" that is absent on the DS 30, but my little expert is unfazed by this! The 2824 movement has kept incredible time - well within COSC specs after almost two weeks.

Gender neutral. Slim. Stylish with bright yet subtle color. And a sub-$1K price tag - also the lowest for any new Damasko for sale. As a Germanophile, a lover of value, and a fan of modern design, this watch appeals to me in its every last facet. Like a Camba Bavaria or FrauGruber IPA, it is the best of classic and modern Germany! Prost!




























Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice write-up. Thank you for that.
It should be noted that DSub1 and DSub2 feature a surface hardend submarine steel case as well. It‘s not the DS30 alone though.


----------



## Caso

stuffler said:


> Nice write-up. Thank you for that.
> It should be noted that DSub1 and DSub2 feature a surface hardend submarine steel case as well. It's not the DS30 alone though.


Thanks for the info, Mike. I thought I had read somewhere that it was the only Damasko that used sub steel. I guess given their names it makes sense. I corrected the article!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Phenomenal review! Super in depth and great pictures


----------



## quangphamvn

DS30 Love <3


----------



## 5277

Thanks for this nice beer sory watch review.
Think now i want DS30 but blue hand and white date calender.
Is the outside glas coating also in nano technologie ?
I have several Sinn`s (old and new ones) but only my Damasko let perls drop away.

Cheers for this watch and the writer


----------



## briang583

As someone who loves German watches and German beer and has lived in Germany since 2003 I was not aware that there was a trend of German pale ales.......I am in shock that this has completely passed over my head.


----------



## jon_huskisson

Very nice write up, and an interesting take on the DS30. It would've persuaded me to buy one if I hadn't given in a few weeks ago.

BTW I think your analogy holds true for the white second hand version too, as it's not just the pop of color that gives it a modern look IMO.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

briang583 said:


> As someone who loves German watches and German beer and has lived in Germany since 2003 I was not aware that there was a trend of German pale ales.......I am in shock that this has completely passed over my head.


Haha! Ja, das ist wahr! There are many craft beer bars and stores in Munich at least. Of note were Taphouse by Ostbahnhof and Das Meisterstück by Pasing station. We also went to Braukunst Live, which displayed hundreds of German craft beers! Getränke Oase is a great shop to buy bottles of old and new. FrauGruber, Progusta, Hopfenhacker, Munich Brew Mafia, Yankee & Kraut are all great German breweries that focus on Pale Ale and IPA and other "non-traditional" German beers. Typically still according to Reinheitsgebot, however!


----------



## saturnphive

Had I read this a month ago, I might be sporting this same watch today. Beautiful piece. Maybe a goal for when I get out of Watch Buyer's Abstinence Prison! (One year sentence)


----------



## Bratis

Excellent! I have the same watch and it does not leave my wrist.. One comment. I believe that the anti-magnetic properties of the case of the DS 36 just mean that the case can not get magnetized. In order to repel the magnetic field lines, and thus be have that extra layer of antimagnetism (other than ISO 764) , a movement needs to be enclosed in a faraday cage made of a ferromagnetic material like soft iron, that is, a material that CAN be magnetized. If I'm not mistaken, the faraday cage in DA36 and the bigger brothers is made of soft iron. So the antimagnetic properties of a DS30 are not near those of let's say a DA36 or a Milgauss.


----------



## Bratis

Bratis said:


> Excellent! I have the same watch and it does not leave my wrist.. One comment. I believe that the anti-magnetic properties of the case of the DS 36 just mean that the case can not get magnetized. In order to repel the magnetic field lines, and thus be have that extra layer of antimagnetism (other than ISO 764) , a movement needs to be enclosed in a faraday cage made of a ferromagnetic material like soft iron, that is, a material that CAN be magnetized. If I'm not mistaken, the faraday cage in DA36 and the bigger brothers is made of soft iron. So the antimagnetic properties of a DS30 are not near those of let's say a DA36 or a Milgauss.


 I meant "I believe that the anti-magnetic properties of the case of the DS 30 just mean that the case can not get magnetized" sorry.


----------



## StufflerMike

> So the antimagnetic properties of a DS30 are not near those of let's say a DA36 or a Milgauss.


Correct. However, the reason the DS30 does not need an inner cage is based on the case's stainless steel, it isn't martensitic but austenitic. Due to their crystalline structure austenitic steels are not hardenable by heat treatment and are essentially non-magnetic. That's why the DS30 submarine steel is surface hardened only.


----------



## Chris Stark

Nice write-up! Enjoyed reading it.

But your comment _"All Damasko watches are extremely German, of course."_ is not completely accurate
as Damasko uses a Swiss ETA movements but substitutes their own rotors.


----------



## Caso

Chris Stark said:


> Nice write-up! Enjoyed reading it.
> 
> But your comment _"All Damasko watches are extremely German, of course."_ is not completely accurate
> as Damasko uses a Swiss ETA movements but substitutes their own rotors.


Very true. And clearly I know much less than many of you all about the more technical aspects. However I was referring to the spirit of the watch, I suppose. Its heart may be Swiss, but its soul is German!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Even with a swiss movement they are „extremely German“, methinks. ;-)


----------



## quangphamvn

stuffler said:


> Even with a swiss movement they are „extremely German", methinks. ;-)


yep. me too


----------



## briang583

Thanks for the tips, I will have to check those spots out!


----------



## Caso

briang583 said:


> Thanks for the tips, I will have to check those spots out!


Nothing will ever beat an Augustiner Helles, however! Particularly at the Keller. I suppose the analogy would be that a classic Stowa or Laco design will always be the baseline, but it's nice to have some modern twists from time to time!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jmra1970

Caso said:


> I visited Munich recently with my best friend, who is from there. This trip, we visited "modern" Munich: modern art museums, modern electric BMW via car-sharing app, modern hotel, modern restaurants, and drinking at modern German craft beer bars (we still went to several classics, don't worry!). The German IPA were interesting because they were very modern and trendy beers, but still retained a distinct "German-ness" that distinguished them from American IPA we drank to compare (most likely a result of having been brewed in accordance with the Reinheitsgebot). This interesting dichotomy - classically German but absolutely modern at the same time - is also an apt explanation for why I love the Damasko DS 30 with the green seconds hand so much. (All wrist pictures are on a 6.5" wrist).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Damasko watches are extremely German, of course. Even those Damasko models not proudly displaying "Made in Germany" on the dial could hardly be mistaken for anything but classically teutonic. And all Damasko watches are extremely modern, of course, with crazy technology like ice-hardened steel, anti-magnetism, anti-shock system, self-lubricating "Damasko-system" crowns, etc. The DS 30, however, reminds me of those trendy German IPAs - very German, very modern/trendy. The case size, the green of the seconds hand, the color of the submarine steel case (contrary to the majority of Damasko's offerings, it does not use the ice-hardened steel), and its price all contribute to this perception of mine. Damasko even highlights the DS 30's gender-neutrality on its website. This is a watch for the modern, global, stylish German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the DS 30 is made of submarine steel (an extremely anti-magnetic form of steel) instead of Damasko's typical ice-hardened steel, they did not need to install their anti-magnetic cage and could, therefore, craft a slimmer case for the DS 30. I find that this slim profile (the thinnest among Damasko's offerings) and 39 mm diameter (the smallest among Damasko's offerings) gives the DS 30 a more subtle appearance on the wrist. The submarine steel also gives the DS 30 a slightly darker coloration than the ice-hardened steel, somewhere between their regular and black cases, as shown in the comparison picture below borrowed from Mike Stuffler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although a full 3 mm thicker and 1.5 mm wider than a Nomos Tangente, another important name in modern German horology, I find it wears similarly and does not visually appear much bigger than the Nomos or a similarly sized Junghans Max Bill (a third classic from the Germans).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon green seconds hand model which I chose for my DS 30 is the least "classic" color option Damasko offers (and only seems to offer on one other watch - the DC 80). It lends a stark contrast to the dial's beautifully clean and classic white markers, and is bright enough to immediately draw your attention (my wife doesn't always notice new watches but she picked up on this one right away). I'd be interested to know the percentage of DS 30 Damasko sells with the green hand as opposed to their other, more traditional, offerings. A casual image search seems to imply it's not nearly as many as the white or yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The caseback, like all Damasko watches, is sublime. I think it's the first watch I've ever bought where the first thing I did upon receiving it was flip it over to check out the caseback. The submarine steel is lovely to the touch, smooth and beautiful, and engraving in German is precise and deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strap is a thing of beauty - strong yet supple, classic yet perfectly suited to this modern watch. You can immediately smell the leather when you initially open the box, and you can tell this one will wear in perfectly. My 6.5" wrist could use one more hole for the pin, I think, although that's more likely due to how I like to wear my watches. I think it would be fine for most people. I know this watch is perfect for a nato switch (and I've seen some great examples), and Damasko will soon offer a steel bracelet, but this leather will be tough to beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else can I say about this watch?? The double coated anti-reflective crystal is fantastic. At certain angles, it's as if there is no crystal at all. It's tough to pick out in pictures (particularly without professional equipment), but it's truly a fantastic crystal which serves as the perfect window through which to view the meticulous matte dial. The inner bezel is also brushed steel, a beautiful detail that you notice under closer inspection - this is a watch that rewards those who appreciate its details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lume is as advertised - extremely strong and extremely durable. Every night at bedtime my daughter switches off her light and takes my wrist to check the lume on whichever watch I'm wearing (she's never happy when it's the non-lumed Nomos). She is as definitive an expert as I know on the subject, and she maintains that the DS 30 has THE BEST lume of all my watches - besting even the Seiko divers. She also claims that the "ticking" sound from the DS 30 is the best of all my watches. I know that the ice-hardened Damasko case produces a unique "tick" that is absent on the DS 30, but my little expert is unfazed by this! The 2824 movement has kept incredible time - well within COSC specs after almost two weeks.
> 
> Gender neutral. Slim. Stylish with bright yet subtle color. And a sub-$1K price tag - also the lowest for any new Damasko for sale. As a Germanophile, a lover of value, and a fan of modern design, this watch appeals to me in its every last facet. Like a Camba Bavaria or FrauGruber IPA, it is the best of classic and modern Germany! Prost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Nice story and pretty interesting details about the watch. I 100% agree with you about Damasko's casebacks being sublime. Recently bought a DS67, I never saw a Damasko in the flesh before. It was a stressful experience to plan a trip to Aachen. Was not sure I will like the watch. Pleased at first sight but when I turned the watch, I was instantly sold, fastest purchased decision ever for me. The caseback literally screems quality. Never been happier not to have a sapphire caseback on a watch before.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Psalty

Interesting article, I enjoyed it. 

Guess I am old-fashioned, but I love to be able to see the crystal and cannot understand the enthusiasm oft expressed about being unable, at times, to see it. I understand why we wear flat sapphire crystals but I do not prefer them to the old acrylic bubble. It's a strong preference. I won't spend time describing why; just stating the fact.


----------



## myke

Very nice write up and watch. I have one as well with a yellow seconds hand. Your photos of the Berlin beer steins make me want to visit Germany again it has been 8 years its time very soon. Thanks for the post. My DS 30 wears perfect on my 7.5 inch wrist and is a keeper.


----------



## lightspire

Great review! Thank you for sharing your perspectives and photos.


----------



## pdsf

Great review! Thanks for sharing. Time to update your signature. ;-)


----------



## quangphamvn

DS30 is currently out of stock. I look forward to it too ...


----------



## MikeVG

Nice review! I just placed an order for one with Greg at Watchmann. 

As noted, they are out of stock everywhere. I was told about 4 weeks, maybe a bit more since I ordered mine with some custom options.


----------



## quangphamvn

I emailed the Gnomonwatches and they said the end of October would be available :d


----------



## StufflerMike

The DS30 do sell like hot cakes, I heard.


----------



## Bratis

It is an incredibly well designed, build and priced watch. I really hope that they come up with the bracelet at some pint in the near future! I love my DS30.


----------



## riff raff

This review helped sell me on a yellow second hand model, thanks!
Its good to know a bracelet will also be available, although on the screen, the brown strap sure looks attractive.


----------



## robmellor

The dial just looks so solid classic and the second had just brings a modern twist.


----------



## blcklab666

Love this thread because a) I'm intrigued by Damasko after stumbling on the brand after stumbling on Sinn in my GMT/UTC hunt B) I live a few miles from Stone Brewing who opened Stone Berlin. 

I'd love to taste some modern German IPAs. The British ones I had are okay. I'm sure I could find better if I searched beyond brew dog.

FWIW I really like these German watches. I have in Munster gewohnt. My wife was in London, Mainz, Paris and Manila in one trip two weeks ago so looking at the Nomos Tangemat or Zurich GMT. Totally innovative and functional.


----------



## cdustercc

Great write up, thanks for taking the time. I was glad to read about the improved lume on the DS30. The weak lume is just about the only nit that I can pick in regards to my beloved DA46.


----------



## riff raff

I don't have another Damasko for comparison, but my lume fades pretty quickly. By morning, it is barely visible. Not an issue for me, just my experience.


----------



## jay_smith

Lume is important to me too - and I was nearly put off by some negative comments on the lume. I don't have another Damasko to compare with, but the glow on my DS30 outlasts any watch I've owned before. Without any deliberate charge, it is visible for a couple of hours after going to bed; 10 secs under a UV torch at at 10pm gives enough luminescence to read at 5am the next morning. It's not glowing like a torch after 7 hrs, but pragmatically, i couldn't need more than being able to tell the time in pitch dark.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Yes the lume is far better on the DS30 than on the DA36 which was the one gripe I had with the 36.


----------



## 1165dvd

Thanks for a thoughtful write-up. As I continue to consider spending a small fortune on a DC80, this watch is starting to make more sense to me. The dials are very similar. I like that the DS30 foregoes the weekday complication found on other Damasko watches. That it's a few hundred less than the DA## is an added bonus. I guess all that hardening comes with a price. My favorite of the lineup is the green second hand that you chose. Works surprising well with that two stitch dark brown strap. After watching the recently released Worn and Wound video on their visit to Damasko, I'm experiencing a calling back to the brand. There really is a ton a value (relatively speaking) in their watches. I've flipped enough DA## to know that I'd be silly to buy another, but the DS30 could be in my future.


----------



## riff raff

I gave the DS another lume test, with decent improved results. I gave it 20 seconds with an LED flashlight at 6 PM, than at 6:30 AM the next morning, it was fully legible. My original test was when it was brand new, I'm not sure if that plays a factor (and perhaps I still had some night blindness).


----------



## blcklab666

Man. Mine arrives today but I need to be out of town until tomorrow. Just one day but eager to take ownership of my first Damasko


----------



## bruno47

riff raff said:


> This review helped sell me on a yellow second hand model, thanks!
> Its good to know a bracelet will also be available, although on the screen, the brown strap sure looks attractive.


Are we surethey are making a bracelet for the DS30 in the near future? Is there any solidinformation anywhere? 
Thatcertainly would be a great argument for getting one and holding out till whenthey do produce a bracelet. Though from experience holding out for when Damaskoproduces a bracelet can be quite a long wait&#8230;.
Thanks forthe great review btw. I am itching to pull the trigger on a DS30 sometime soon.


----------



## bruno47

riff raff said:


> I gave the DS another lume test, with decent improved results. I gave it 20 seconds with an LED flashlight at 6 PM, than at 6:30 AM the next morning, it was fully legible. My original test was when it was brand new, I'm not sure if that plays a factor (and perhaps I still had some night blindness).


From experience I would say that black dial Damasko watches are about average regarding the lume - nothing like a Panerai, Seiko diver etc. A bit disappointing, since it is such a tool focused brand. The same goes for Sinn actually. I think both brands could easily improve night time legibility. However, the white fully lumed Damasko dials are certainly a few steps up.


----------



## RKP

Awesome review! Does anyone know if they are coming out with white dial ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

RKP said:


> Awesome review! Does anyone know if they are coming out with white dial ?


Not in the pipeline afaik.


----------



## benny

ds30 is a great looking watch. a hand wind version would be spectacular


----------



## Mullmuzzler

stuffler said:


> Not in the pipeline afaik.


But I hope the bracelet is in the pipeline 🙂


----------



## StufflerMike

Mullmuzzler said:


> But I hope the bracelet is in the pipeline 🙂


It might take a long time to see the light.....


----------



## Marly

I've been waiting months now for more info on this possible ds30 bracelet. Ive been so close so many times to buying something along the lines of a da36 or a 556 but the knowledge of this possible bracelet keeps me from committing. it's killing me !


----------



## riff raff

Marly said:


> I've been waiting months now for more info on this possible ds30 bracelet. Ive been so close so many times to buying something along the lines of a da36 or a 556 but the knowledge of this possible bracelet keeps me from committing. it's killing me !


Same here, come on Damasko!


----------



## Marly

Has there been any word on if it will be a bit more affordable than the da36 bracelet?


----------



## StufflerMike

Marly said:


> Has there been any word on if it will be a bit more affordable than the da36 bracelet?


No.


----------



## jarlleif

Marly said:


> Has there been any word on if it will be a bit more affordable than the da36 bracelet?


I wouldn't count on it. Just my opinion but the DS30 is only a tiny bit cheaper than a DA36... so the DS30 bracelet will probably only be a tiny bit cheaper than the current Damasko bracelet.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

jarlleif said:


> I wouldn't count on it. Just my opinion but the DS30 is only a tiny bit cheaper than a DA36... so the DS30 bracelet will probably only be a tiny bit cheaper than the current Damasko bracelet.


+1 (The parts will be a bit smaller but the bracelet was said to be a three-part bracelet as well, so the number of parts will be similar = similar production processes = similar production costs)


----------



## Marly

I'll buy it anyway, just will have to save up a little longer thats all.


----------



## uperhemi

I inquired Watchmann about DS30's bracelet, and they said:
"Not yet, maybe in the future, but no date or time frame yet."

So nothing set for its production/release, sadly.


----------



## seungbum81

I got it a couple of month ago, it's great watch and now I am really into Damasko


----------



## yokied

Windupwatchshop.com has an exclusive line of DS30s that were launched in May. A few subtle tweaks, including a black case version, details here, Shop link. No affiliation, however I have purchased a Vero exclusive they did and the service was good.

Anyone got one? By the looks of it, at a minimum there aren't many out there and maybe still haven't delivered on pre-orders yet. I like the look of the black ones. I'm wondering whether that extra hard DLC coating will actually make them more robust in real life than the steel ones.

EDIT: I just saw there are two threads on this already. Still, no sign anyone has taken delivery of these yet. Considering it was launched in May, that is odd.


----------

